# Another 40/41 Elgin rebuild



## mike j (Aug 4, 2013)

Let me first say that this is not a competition with Panelman. There is no way that I could approach the level of workmanship alone. Besides, I'm going the other way with it. But still not on the straight and narrow. Some of the purists would probably say that the bike was ruined when it was first altered in anyway. I picked this up a couple of weeks ago at the Howe caverns show. ( Great time). Much scrubbing with Zip strip & wire brushing removed two paint jobs over the original, which I can't tell what it was. Am trying to stay true to what I think is a very clean basic Art Deco design, which is what sold me on the bike. Colors to be almond, khaki,& tobacco. Formerly known as beige, tan, & brown. Hope it comes out as good as I envision it. More to follow.


----------



## mike j (Aug 4, 2013)

No turnin' back now


----------



## panelman (Aug 4, 2013)

Looking good I just love these bikes! Thanks for the love on mine. Will be following this for sure!


----------



## mike j (Aug 12, 2013)

Put wheels back together with brown quick brick tires. Hadn't thought about the spokes until I saw what Panelman had done with his. The inspiration for this bike is a 1936 Auburn boatail speedster in beige & tan that is burned in my memory ,and the washed out sepia of the movie,Oh Brother where art thou. I used a gun barrel browning formula used by the continental army to coat the Brown Bess musket. Had to substitute Muriatic acid for Nitric acid but it seemed to work OK. For those unfamiliar, browning leaves a protective coating of rust on the metal. So far, I've done the spokes, fender braces, and kick stand ( Came with the bike,not original ). I'm on a roll, may hit everything, not painted, but the hubs & spoke lugs. There are commercial formulas available, but I like the unevenness of the home brew.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 12, 2013)

*Is that an Elgin???*

Great project!!!  Is that an Elgin??


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 16, 2013)

Sounds right on for a color scheme. They also had some burgundy tones, like my Elgin.


----------



## Tin machine (Aug 16, 2013)

*nice job*

looking good , looking forword to seeing it finished


----------



## mike j (Aug 17, 2013)

Back together, I'm pretty happy with it. Think it's a nice driver, this bike wants to get up & go. Going up to the Dudley, Mass. show tomorrow to pick up a few things. Need a head badge and chain guard, would like something basic, similar to the one on your bike, Adamtinkerer. On the fence as to a carrier, kind of like it as is, subject to change though. Thanks to Npence for the good advice as to getting the horn going. Photo'ed at the Tuxedo Park, N.Y. post office.


----------

